# Grease burn



## joesfolk (Jul 24, 2011)

After going to church and then working like a dog all afternoon on the new house I was in a hurry to get dinner on the table and I splattered my forearm with really hot oil.  This puppy hurts.  I cooled it immediately with cold water.  Sprayed burn stuff on it.  Took a Tylenol 3 and have been icing it constantly for 3 hours now.  It still hurts like a son-of -a-sea -faring- sea- cook.  What else can I do to relieve the pain?   If it doesn't calm down soon I am going to have to take a stronger pain killer and I really don't want to do that if I can avoid it.  And because someone will probably suggest it, we don't have any aloe in the house.  It's hard to type left handed.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> After going to church and then working like a dog all afternoon on the new house I was in a hurry to get dinner on the table and I splattered my forearm with really hot oil.  This puppy hurts.  I cooled it immediately with cold water.  Sprayed burn stuff on it.  Took a Tylenol 3 and have been icing it constantly for 3 hours now.  It still hurts like a son-of -a-sea -faring- sea- cook.  What else can I do to relieve the pain?   If it doesn't calm down soon I am going to have to take a stronger pain killer and I really don't want to do that if I can avoid it.  And because someone will probably suggest it, we don't have any aloe in the house.  It's hard to type left handed.




Is it blistered?


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 24, 2011)

not yet but like i said, i have had it on ice constantly.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> not yet but like i said, i have had it on ice constantly.



Stop icing, run it under cool water from the tap, you are running the risk of frostbite keeping it too cold.  Cold cloths on it, not ice.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you.  And the pain?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Thank you.  And the pain?



Stick with the Ty 3 or what you have.  the cool water should draw the heat out.  I'm thinking the ice cold is making it feel worse.  Wrap with gauze and keep dry, only use cool water to rinse.  If any blisters form, do not break them.  About the third day start using antibiotic ointment on it.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 24, 2011)

thank you again.  It's good to have the advice of a pro.  I was going to put ointment on it tonight but I will wait. My script says I can take 2 tylenol 3's and I may do that and not take anything stronger.  I hate having to take meds. I have never taken more than one of them at a time before and even that was when I was in pretty serious pain.  I'm usually really good with pain, but burns are just worse than other kinds of pain,especially this particular burn.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> thank you again.  It's good to have the advice of a pro.  I was going to put ointment on it tonight but I will wait. My script says I can take 2 tylenol 3's and I may do that and not take anything stronger.  I hate having to take meds. I have never taken more than one of them at a time before and even that was when I was in pretty serious pain.  I'm usually really good with pain, but burns are just worse than other kinds of pain,especially this particular burn.



Go ahead and take the extra, it will help you relax and heal.  No toughing it out!  Ogre's orders!!!  Ointment will just hold the heat in...


----------



## buckytom (Jul 24, 2011)

fee, i thought you should never wrap a burn, even with sterile gauze.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2011)

buckytom said:


> fee, i thought you should never wrap a burn, even with sterile gauze.



Don't wrap a fresh burn, after a few hours you want to protect it, especially if it blisters up.  If the blister is going to burst, you want some thing clean around it.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 24, 2011)

ah, yes, that makes sense.

what do you think of silver sulfadiazine instead of antibiotic ointment? 
i've seen it heal really bad burns much faster than something like neosporin. it supposedly penetrates much deeper, preventing infection better and allowing more rapid healing .

i think you need an rx for it, though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2011)

buckytom said:


> ah, yes, that makes sense.
> 
> what do you think of silver sulfadiazine instead of antibiotic ointment?
> i've seen it heal really bad burns much faster than something like neosporin. it supposedly penetrates much deeper, preventing infection better and allowing more rapid healing .
> ...



It is RX and it's the perfect treatment for burns and other wounds that are taking their time healing.  We use it on patients who have burns.  We have a burn patient now, she passed out in a shower that was running hot...took the skin off her hip and thigh.  She's almost all healed after a skin grafts.  Silver is a natural antibiotic.


----------



## Alix (Jul 24, 2011)

The last terrible burn I had, the cook convinced me to pour cool vinegar (white) over it. The pain went away immediately. Keep in mind that this is NOT for anything but a first degree burn. Second or third degree burns require medical attention. 

PF, don't kill me, I know its not medically OK'd but it is something that I found worked.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 25, 2011)

Alix said:


> The last terrible burn I had, the cook convinced me to pour cool vinegar (white) over it. The pain went away immediately. Keep in mind that this is NOT for anything but a first degree burn. Second or third degree burns require medical attention.
> 
> PF, don't kill me, I know its not medically OK'd but it is something that I found worked.



Oh, I wouldn't kill you, I don't have anywhere to bury the body! 

The key word there is "cool"...not ice!  I have since sent a PM to Joesfolk telling what and when she should seek medical help.  This really isn't the best place for first aid advice.

My best suggestion is everyone should take a first aid class and practice, so you know what to do in an emergency.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 25, 2011)

I keep an aloe vera plant in the kitchen.  For minor burns, the stuff works.


----------



## Alix (Jul 25, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh, I wouldn't kill you, I don't have anywhere to bury the body!
> 
> My best suggestion is everyone should take a first aid class and practice, so you know what to do in an emergency.





And I definitely agree with the first aid class. I've been first aid certified for over 30 years and had to use it too many times to count. Best to be prepared.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 25, 2011)

The first thing I did was head for the Red Cross site to make sure I was giving correct information.  Everything is updated so often a that it's hard to keep up.  I recertify in a couple of months for CPR and NOT the hands only!


----------



## Alix (Jul 25, 2011)

My last recert (Feb) was my first time with the AED...COOOOOL! I do St John's ambulance though.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 25, 2011)

We learned years ago when a pan lid flipped and sloshed boiling water all down my mom's chest that Chloroseptic throat spray helps numb the pain from burns. 

I always do as PF suggested, holding a burn under cool running water. Then I use Chloroseptic on it if I have it.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 25, 2011)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> We learned years ago when a pan lid flipped and sloshed boiling water all down my mom's chest that Chloroseptic throat spray helps numb the pain from burns.
> 
> I always do as PF suggested, holding a burn under cool running water. Then I use Chloroseptic on it if I have it.



Great idea!  Would Ambisol (for mouth pain) work as well on skin?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 25, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Great idea!  Would Ambisol (for mouth pain) work as well on skin?



You would be better off to get a bottle of the Aloe Solarcaine to keep for small burns.  But, do not put on anything that will seal the burn...that just holds the heat in and does not allow the burn to breath, it needs oxygen.

If you suspect more than a first degree burn, please!!!!  Go have it seen by a doctor!


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 25, 2011)

Princess, thanks so much for your advise.  You were right on.  The cool water did work better and I did take the full amount of the tylenol 3.  I was able to sleep and the pain is mostly gone today.  I am very groggy this morning so I don't think I am going to drive for a little while.  
For the record, at the time of the burn I was hurting so much that I couldn't think what to do except to ask people who habitually work with hot oil and who would therefore have some experience with this kind of burn.  I know that no one on this site is or should be responsible for such things but I do very much appreciate the help and concern of everyone here.  Thanks so  much.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 25, 2011)

Here's some good information from Snopes about burns, how to treat at home and which ones to seek medical attention for.  Based on what you've said thus far, I'd recommend seeing a doctor ASAP.  The risk of infection is high.


----------



## simonbaker (Jul 25, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> Princess, thanks so much for your advise. You were right on. The cool water did work better and I did take the full amount of the tylenol 3. I was able to sleep and the pain is mostly gone today. I am very groggy this morning so I don't think I am going to drive for a little while.
> For the record, at the time of the burn I was hurting so much that I couldn't think what to do except to ask people who habitually work with hot oil and who would therefore have some experience with this kind of burn. I know that no one on this site is or should be responsible for such things but I do very much appreciate the help and concern of everyone here. Thanks so much.


Sorry to hear about your mishap. Wish the best for you for a speedey, painless recovery.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> For the record, at the time of the burn I was hurting so much that I couldn't think what to do except to ask people who habitually work with hot oil and who would therefore have some experience.


 
bolas just told me he was disappointed that he wasn't consulted.
the ladies say he has magic hands, you know.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 26, 2011)

helllllloooooo bolas,  oh hellooooo bolas!


----------



## PattY1 (Jul 26, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You would be better off to get a bottle of the *Aloe Solarcaine* to keep for small burns.  But, do not put on anything that will seal the burn...that just holds the heat in and does not allow the burn to breath, it needs oxygen.
> 
> If you suspect more than a first degree burn, please!!!!  Go have it seen by a doctor!




I keep a bottle of Aloe jell on hand at all times. It works like a champ.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 26, 2011)

Since the burn is not blistered afte 30 hours I guess it must be a first degree burn, Thankfully.  I have already stated that I don't have any aloe in the house but thanks for the advice.  You guys are always so helpful...in any circumstance.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 28, 2011)

guess this is not my week.  fell off a ladder, it crumpled under me. very old aluminum ladder.  face smashrd up, stitches. eye shut, leg badly bruised and cut.  can't get much work done on the house like this.  grrrrrrr.


----------



## jabbur (Jul 28, 2011)

Sounds like you need to take it easy!  A day of vegging in front of the tv with lots of good chick flicks on DVD and heal up!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

joesfolk said:


> guess this is not my week.  fell off a ladder, it crumpled under me. very old aluminum ladder.  face smashrd up, stitches. eye shut, leg badly bruised and cut.  can't get much work done on the house like this.  grrrrrrr.



Oh no!!!   Definitely time for a rest.  I hope you heal soon, take the pain medicine, just don't go driving anywhere and stay away from hot oil, ladders and black cats.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 28, 2011)

joesfolk said:
			
		

> guess this is not my week.  fell off a ladder, it crumpled under me. very old aluminum ladder.  face smashrd up, stitches. eye shut, leg badly bruised and cut.  can't get much work done on the house like this.  grrrrrrr.



Oh my gosh!  Hope you heal soon!


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh no!!! Definitely time for a rest. I hope you heal soon, take the pain medicine, just don't go driving anywhere and stay away from hot oil, ladders and black cats.


t hanks guys, actually having a black caat would be a good thing.  Dh hates them, I love them.  I'm almost hoping for mice in the new house so I have a good excuse to get a cat.  Maybe I should ask for one for my anniversary next week.  It would be a cheap gift when we are a bithouse poor just now.  I am trying to rest but you can only sleep so long.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 28, 2011)

Feet up in front of the TV...enslave any children to tote snacks from the shiny kitchen.


----------



## joesfolk (Jul 28, 2011)

we haven't moved into the house with the shiny kitchen yet...too much paqinting to do on the place.  thats why i was up on the ladder.  Im ging to work at the house tonight because we have a friend coming to help.  but i am goig to sit on my biggest part and wash woodwork and take a break whenever i get the least bit tired.


----------



## Katie H (Jul 28, 2011)

Wow!  If you didn't  have bad luck, you wouldn't have any luck at all from the sound of things.  Just try to take it slow and easy and hope that all the mishaps are done.  Hope you're feeling back to normal very soon.


----------

